# Banging those Drums 6/7/08 - 6/8/08



## Captain Ahab (Jun 8, 2008)

Fished on the Angler out of Lewes DE for some night drum action. After some initial confusion, we thought that the boat would leave at 6 pm and it was set to leave at 4 pm (The boat is almost 3 hrs away!!) we made a made dash to the ocean. I made a few calls to Capt. Ted and (little) Chris Dockrat and they agreed to wait for us. We made it to the boat by 4:15 - grabbed some rigs and headed out into the sunset (We headed out - we went north from Lewes. . . )

We started out just sitting aroudn BSing with the mates - there were only 5 people on the boat, myself, my buddy Rick, Ethan and two older gentlemen from Baltimore. Things were slow at first with the slack tide, but what a great night on the water:







It was not soon after dusk that Ethan drew first (drum) blood:
Man did he whoop up that fish!









And it ended: fish 0 Ethan 1






Abo0ut 45 minut4es latter I see this go across the sky:





A guess batman saw it to becuase I managed to hook his bat butt a short time later:










Well, the whole while my buddy Rick is off towards the bow of the boat keeping quiet and probably trying to ignore Ethan's many fart jokes and stories. Suddenly we hear him saw, "I am hooked up" and his drag starts screaming!!!

After a good 10-15 minute fight Chris (the Famous Dockrat) nets this behemoth Black Drum - at least 60 lbs of nastily clam eating beastie:










Here - just for Ethan, he got his picture taken with every fish - to impress his girlfriend


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like a great time and catchin' ! 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice catching. Ethan you are my hero you are amazing, catching every fish on the boat.


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW! Great report guys! :beer:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 8, 2008)

Great report! I once caught a 5 pound Black Drum on a live shrimp...any of those in your report could have eaten it. Do you eat the drum and stingray lookin thing?


----------



## Zum (Jun 8, 2008)

bet there was some real screaming action for awhile there
nice fish


----------



## Leibs16 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Jake. It's not easy to do. Basically when no one is looking you walk over and pick up every fish in the box and act casual. Next thing you know it looks like you caught them all!!! You will learn.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 8, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Great report! I once caught a 5 pound Black Drum on a live shrimp...any of those in your report could have eaten it. Do you eat the drum and stingray lookin thing?


Had grilled drum (BBQ style) and grilled ray wing for dinner - YUMMY!

The Ray is a dense meat - sorta like veal, no fishy flavor and no bones

Drum is tender and flaky

tomorrow - Drum Parmesan :mrgreen: 

Just like Red Drum (red fish) Black Drum is good a number of ways - handles spices really well


----------



## SMDave (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy... I didn't know drum grew that large :shock:


----------



## slim357 (Jun 9, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Holy... I didn't know drum grew that large :shock:


That makes two of us. Nice job guys


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jun 9, 2008)

nice job looks like a great time


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 9, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishinsMyLife317 said:
> 
> 
> > Great report! I once caught a 5 pound Black Drum on a live shrimp...any of those in your report could have eaten it. Do you eat the drum and stingray lookin thing?
> ...


Sweet. The guide I went redfishing with told me about when he cut the line when one of his clients got a big stingray up to the boat. The client, who was from somewhere up north, freaked out and asked why they couldn't have kept it and eaten it. I didn't know people ate rays other than in China or somewhere where they also eat dogs. :wink:


----------



## little anth (Jun 9, 2008)

sweet jobs guys =D> =D> =D>


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 10, 2008)

looks like you guys had a blast nice report


----------



## shizzy (Jun 10, 2008)

Good productive trip! Nice pics.


----------

